# Tappin Lake



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

I was able to go out on Tappin Lake this week and had some success along the bridge for bass using a square-bill crank bait. I caught them throwing it parallel with the shoreline.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

The underpasses are a great location year round. Crappies like the cool water under them in the warmer months, and I have caught numerous Saugeye under them also. Especially early in the year.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Specwar said:


> The underpasses are a great location year round. Crappies like the cool water under them in the warmer months, and I have caught numerous Saugeye under them also. Especially early in the year.


Things are fish magnets! There also great nite fishing with lights for crappie/whitbass!


----------



## TODD64 (May 7, 2015)

We got these 5/22


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I love to chase the schools of white bass around with my boat and toss a white "anything" into the feeding school with my ultra lite. Damn can they put up a fight on a light rod.
Anyone know if they are active yet this year at Tappan?


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

White Bass - I got into them last week. Wow was that fun. Just fishing off the shore but man did we catch some nice ones. Biggest was 15" female with a huge belly (pre-spawn). It was not our target fish but, hey they sure made a day of fun. Was trying for Crappie using minnows. Dang can the White Bass put up a fight.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

white bass are great eating too!! Just remove the red meat and lateral line...yum!!


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Although I cannot remember how they taste, I know that back in the late 1950's people were lined up along the damn throwing white doll flys and reeling in the white bass. I know my father, grandfather, and I would be there doing the same and that we took them home and ate them. Just can't remember much more than that. I do remember I was using my first rod and reel, a beauty of a Zebco 202 combo. Hell, at 9 years old and dirt poor it was a treat to me.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Specwar said:


> Although I cannot remember how they taste, I know that back in the late 1950's people were lined up along the damn throwing white doll flys and reeling in the white bass. I know my father, grandfather, and I would be there doing the same and that we took them home and ate them. Just can't remember much more than that. I do remember I was using my first rod and reel, a beauty of a Zebco 202 combo. Hell, at 9 years old and dirt poor it was a treat to me.


you might just qualify for post of the year Specwar ! well with me of course thanks for sharing that ! a root/fur buyer by the name of Earl Stephens lived on the end of north road which could be the beginning of north road depending on what way you was heading right off state route 800 he raised sheep sold wool bought roots and fur and farmed Piedmont lake region now Earl told me shortly after Piedmont was built people would line the banks of 6 mile run in their Sunday best with can poles and catch 16" crappies by the wash tubs from the bank he never said what the crappies where caught on and now i wish i would have ask ... Earl passed away along with his wife June a few years back both in their late 80's and early 90's ....i remember buying doll flys from the owls nest at Seneca and catching crappies and white bass when i was a kid .. thanks for sharing


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Specwar said:


> Although I cannot remember how they taste, I know that back in the late 1950's people were lined up along the damn throwing white doll flys and reeling in the white bass. I know my father, grandfather, and I would be there doing the same and that we took them home and ate them. Just can't remember much more than that. I do remember I was using my first rod and reel, a beauty of a Zebco 202 combo. Hell, at 9 years old and dirt poor it was a treat to me.


I here the same whitebass stories about buckeye lake. So many people fishing the feeders it causes traffic issues long the highways. "Catching them bye the truckload".. . I love herring them!


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

Get the wht bass on ice as soon as you get them. Like TClark says get all the red meat off and they are really good eating.  PS: Loved the old days too. After the cane pole first rod and reel was also a Zebco 202. They had metal gears in them back then and were as reliable as anything.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I here the same whitebass stories about buckeye lake. So many people fishing the feeders it causes traffic issues long the highways. "Catching them bye the truckload".. . I love herring them!


dude you want white bass stories i was 6 years old fishing the Fremont river with my trusty Mitchell 308 and Berkley Cherry wood ul throwing a white shyster dude they banned me from the river for life and kicked me out of Ohio for 2 years ..........................


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I've seen people carry out garbage cans full of white bass at Fremont...unreal for sure!!

Don't know who put em in Piedmont, but I'd like to shake their hand. there's been lots of days the only fish biting.

After my cane pole, I got a Zebco 33...probably around 1955 or 56. Caught everything on those reels!!!


----------



## TJ Arfons (Mar 4, 2016)

Specwar said:


> I love to chase the schools of white bass around with my boat and toss a white "anything" into the feeding school with my ultra lite. Damn can they put up a fight on a light rod.
> Anyone know if they are active yet this year at Tappan?


I was there today. saw a bunch of baitfish being chased out of the water and immediately thought of your post! I put on a white jig and white grub and caught a white bass every cast! Thanks for the amazing tip!


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

You are more than welcome. Someone put them there for us all to enjoy


----------



## TJ Arfons (Mar 4, 2016)

has anyone actually caught a saugeye out of tappan this year? i've tried everything and caught everything but. mostly fishing near the big island and the basin near the boat launch


----------



## Rob kelley (Feb 25, 2016)

I've been out 6 times so far and only caught 2. one 17 in. by the dam and the other one was about 8 in caught by the church rocks. Been pretty frustrating that's for sure like u said tried everything just can't get on them


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

TJ Arfons said:


> has anyone actually caught a saugeye out of tappan this year? i've tried everything and caught everything but. mostly fishing near the big island and the basin near the boat launch


yea still saugeyes in Tappan !


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

The heat next week should get them hungry again. The saugeye have been hard to find this year for sure. Like the walleye at the other ne lakes


----------



## TJ Arfons (Mar 4, 2016)

[QUO TE="promag, post: 2329499, member: 29496"]The heat next week should get them hungry again. The saugeye have been hard to find this year for sure. Like the walleye at the other ne lakes[/QUOTE] kind of feels like what's going on at berlin


----------



## Anthony022001 (May 30, 2017)

I agree Berlin has been tough, hoping they become more hungry and active!


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I was out this morning from 6-12, lots of white bass, also 2 crappie, 2 perch and a catfish, no saugeye.. I tried trolling cranks, harnesses and jigs with worms.. white bass everywhere! Found lots of marks in the 15-17 ft area and a few good ones around the 9-12 ft range but got lots of white bass..


----------



## TJ Arfons (Mar 4, 2016)

promag said:


> I was out this morning from 6-12, lots of white bass, also 2 crappie, 2 perch and a catfish, no saugeye.. I tried trolling cranks, harnesses and jigs with worms.. white bass everywhere! Found lots of marks in the 15-17 ft area and a few good ones around the 9-12 ft range but got lots of white bass..


still fun to catch! hear they're good eating


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

Get all the red meat off when you filet & skin them. They are good eating. A little "softer" texture but very good.


----------



## Wlw723 (Apr 22, 2016)

☝can not stress ALL the red meat enough ..... The smallest amount will make them taste bad


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I put em on ice soon as we catch em...firm as can be when cleaning! Love catching and eating them!!


----------

